# Garage is almost done....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Our garage has been pretty "neglected" since we moved here 7 months ago... Things just getting thrown in, and shut the door... 2 months ago, I went out & sorted through most of it while DH was at work... but 99% of the junk is his, so I was limited in what I could do... 

Yesterday we spent about 2 hours out there, it's not perfect but close... ha ha...

I posted photo's on my blog www.mlcragle.blogspot.com

Enjoy!


----------

